# Durock (CBU) to Drywall Transition HELP



## qwkslvr (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, and please excuse me because this is my 1st post on this site. I am currently in the middle of my bathroom renovation and I have what may seem like a stupid question. In my shower unit, I have the CBU on all three walls and I need to know the best procedure for transitioning from the CBU to the MR drywall. 

Do I FibaTape or paper tape the seem between the two? Do I use traditional joint compound or something else to ensure better water and steam protection? The main concern is the area between the top of the cement board where the tile will stop and the MR drywall that will go form there to the ceiling. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Please do not make duplicate posts on this forum. Thanks.


----------

